# Old School



## Backroads (Dec 3, 2010)

Ok, this has very little if anything to do with gold refining . . .let the complaining begin . . . .everybody done? No? Well PM it to me, I'm busy.
I know there's alot of tinkerers on here, and this puppy is just too cool, . . .well if you love old stuff (me, ME, ME!!!) this thing is awesome . . 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120654382382&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


(Its a good damn thing, I'm poor . . .I'd have to own a castle to hold all the crap I'd buy, otherwise)

Oh yeah, this is pertinent to gold refining cause you can make odd bolts, some gas threads, and (if your good) left hand threads, and tapered gas threads

There . . .were legal!! 8)

(edited to fix link)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 3, 2010)

Yep it is cool looking but no need for it to make gas threads as you call it, and there is not much call for left handed gas threading. If you want pipe threaded I can thread from 1/4" up to 4". Plastic SCH 80, stainless, black, galvanized you name it.


----------



## butcher (Dec 4, 2010)

peddle and turn out some nice gold, but it needs a nice catch pan for the turnings,I like old tools. and the price not too bad yet.


----------



## Backroads (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanx Barren,
For the offer I've got a rigid pipe thread set. I would'nt ask anyone to thread Stainless for me . . I hate workin that stuff . . .won't bend, weld, braze, cut, drill. When my dog got kicked out of obedience school as "untrainable", I named him "Stainless". :lol: 
I was thinking along the lines of every time I fuss with my oxy acetylene tanks, there's some kind of hassle, with different threads, with my regulators, and hoses, both. I've got most of them straightened out, but I'm always robbing my brazing set, for my cutting set or visa versa, I think they could make all regulators and tanks standar . . .!

Wait . . . .

No, that would make way too much sense . . . 

nevermind
. Soo . . .
I need to think up a better excuse :roll: 

Having not run a lathe since high school, I probably don't need something I have to pump and hand control at the same time. Like walkin and trying to chew gum . . .its above my pay grade!! :mrgreen:




> I like old tools. and the price not too bad yet.




Butcher, I've noticed with the recession, collectable tools have come down. This would be a luxury, and then thereS the frieght.


If I seriously had to have a metal lathe, this one would have to win on practicality, but it sure don't have that same "curb appeal"

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110618404801&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

Did you see the last question?
I got to remember to add that guy to my friends list . . .

(edited to simplify sentence)


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 4, 2010)

Yes stainless was one of the worst I ever threaded as well. The metal just want's to make bad threads.


----------



## Harold_V (Dec 5, 2010)

Barren Realms 007 said:


> Yes stainless was one of the worst I ever threaded as well. The metal just want's to make bad threads.


You can't make blanket statements like that. 

Well, maybe you can, but should you?

How much do you know about stainless alloys? 

Are you familiar with 303 S, or 303 Se? They're wonderful to machine. They machine far better than mild steel (C-1018), and don't tear. Surface finish is almost always nice, although of the two, S cuts slightly more frosty in appearance than does Se. While they are slightly frosty, the finish is very good, assuming your tooling is sharp. 

This part is made of 303 S. Note the fine finish on the threads. 




If you like either of those 300 series alloys, you'd really like 416. It is the finest of all the stainless alloys to machine. Heat treatable, too, unlike the 300 series. 

Harold


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Dec 5, 2010)

Harold_V said:


> Barren Realms 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Yes stainless was one of the worst I ever threaded as well. The metal just want's to make bad threads.
> ...



Sorry about that Harold. It was not ment to be a blanket statement, it was mainly referring to threading with pipe dies.

As far as threading pipe, mild steel threads better than SS. But you are doing a different service than I am.

I don't know a whole lot about stainless except for working with it for 4-5 years at the chemical factory and what I have run into it in construction. Never welded it, never threaded bolt's or machined any either. Of course I have no experience as a metal machinest such as yourself.

I have worked mostly with 308 & 316 in bolts, and 316 in piping. Threading the piping can be fun, the threads want to split unless you use a high sulfur content oil for cooling and pour plenty of it on for heat absorbtion. It dosen't like to cut with a tourch but I have accomplished it to get the job done. It's no fun to drill.

Haven't worked with the 400 series as far as I can remember, butI could have I am getting to the age I am forgetting more than I remember some days. I think you can relate to that...

Teach me sir, it will come in handy some time. 8) 

Thanks


----------



## qst42know (Dec 5, 2010)

That's a nice piece of work Harold. 8) 



> For the offer I've got a rigid pipe thread set. I would'nt ask anyone to thread Stainless for me . . I hate workin that stuff . . .won't bend, weld, braze, cut, drill. When my dog got kicked out of obedience school as "untrainable", I named him "Stainless".



The standard dies for a Ridgid threader just won't do for stainless. They make die sets specifically ground for stainless. As far as working stainless the right tools applied properly and you would have far fewer problems.


----------



## butcher (Dec 5, 2010)

Stainless steel, from my experience can be worked but, not like other steel, stainless heats up and hardens very easily with friction, slowing down tools, smaller tool biting (is that a word?) and cooling with milk cream instead of oil has worked for me for keeping stainless and tools cool and from overheating and work hardening, stainless welds even better than steel in my opinion as long as the right tools and techniques are used.

But I also agree it can be a pain, and Backroad I guess that dog is a pain. But also some wonderful metal guess that dog is something too.

Harold that is a nice example of machine work.


----------

